# Just had a small accident with my silvia



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

hey guys i got a little sad news. I Just had a small accident with my silvia, it took out the passanger fender, headlight and rad support. immediatly after i hit the car the mortor stalled (i had the clutch in), now it wont start. i triied to reset the ecu but did nothing. shes turning over better than ever (seems like no fuel to me), is there a fuel reset or something in that manner.

thanks for the help


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are absolutely NO help.

that is all. 

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

got spark? Fuel pump turning on? +12v to one side of the injectors?


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> got spark? Fuel pump turning on? +12v to one side of the injectors?


thanks foe the late help but ive already got it fixed, the guys of silvia . com, helped me right away.

it was the harness for the fuel pump relay, it just got knocked lose.


I think this will be my last time using this forum. any question, or help i need very few even help, and the ones who do try do no help what so ever.

It seems too me that no one here even know anything about Silvia's. this dissapoints me very much, I go onto another forum with a question and someone is there help almost immediatly. That is how i think a forum should be.

I dont know what the problem is with this forum but i have not enjoyed the nissanforums experiance one bit since day one. its gone from mods on a ridiculas power trip, To no one who even helps.

I am sad to say, But i beleive that this is a very poor forum.


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Everyone here is very sorry for the poor service you have recieved.
We do our best here at nissanforums to solve you're every problem in a timely manner. We are also saddened at the prospect of losing your valuble 
membership here. I find it amazing that a forum intended for the topic of silvias alone would have more members and answers than we do here.
Again we apologize, and hope you consider coming back to us.












Don't let the door hit you on your way out.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

all I can say is, not everyone is on the board 24/7


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i know what the problem is....those power trip mods you speak of chased away all the knowledgable members in this section so basically we have newbies giving out bad info when they do respond to something.....i dont like it either thats why i kinda quit coming on here lately...

and besides alot of people that were good knowledgable members on here, usually frequent nico and silvia.com anyways...its like all the same guys on different sites usually...


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Skylines Little Bro said:


> thanks foe the late help but ive already got it fixed, the guys of silvia . com, helped me right away.
> 
> it was the harness for the fuel pump relay, it just got knocked lose.
> 
> ...


Not everyone here is stuck up and got thier head up the azz like most silvia guys. just because they have one.... My advice is" Next time get a FuKIKing manual read the trouble shooting charts "Gemp"...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Did you ever think that when you didn't get a response it's actually a good thing. A newbie could've come out and gave you some horrible information and you could've tried it and messed up your ride. Maybe it's actually a better thing that we know how to keep our mouths shut when we don't know what we're talkin' about. 

Everyone here is learning, we don't know everything, we learn the same as you do, we ask questions, we read posts, and the info that we get we share...if it's not usefull enough than have fun on your silvia forum...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Skylines lil broham.. good luck to you in your future endeavors... peas out.

I don't forsee this thread going anywhere positive... *thread closed


----------

